# How long does Kindle battery last?



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I leave my K2 in its charger every night.  My husband the Geek says a rechargeable battery won't last forever, and wants to know how I get a new one when my batter quits.  I asked him if there's any way to prolong the life of the battery and he said to let it drain down to almost nothing once in awhile before recharging it.  

I'm going to try leaving my K2 out of its charger for a night or two until the bars go down to 1.  Can't hurt, I guess.  

Question: Has anyone here owned a K long enough for the battery to stop working?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had my Kindle Klassic nearly 2 years and had no battery problems.

I understand the type of battery -- which is the same on the current version of Kindle or a DX -- to be a sort that can be recharged frequently without loss of life or acquiring a false 'full' memory or anything. That said, it's probably a good idea to let it fully drain periodically -- like down to the critical battery warning -- and then recharge to full to reset the power meter. Not a battery issue, but the metering issue.

_That_ said, the battery will eventually probably die. . . .when that happens you have choices depending on the age of your Kindle.

If still under warranty, Amazon will replace the device, no questions asked.

If no longer under warranty, you can purchase a replacement and replace it yourself. (or get husband the Geek to do it.  ) I guess you could do that even if it _was_ still under warranty, but you have to take it apart to do it, which would likely void the warranty, which I would prefer not to do.

I say, charge it when you need to and don't worry about it . . . . . .


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

For the type of battery in the Kindle, it is not a good idea to let the battery drain to is lowest point.  This reduces the life of the battery.  It is best to not go below 25%.  That has been stated over and over in blogs and web sites.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's certainly not necessary to charge every night. Even after a year you should still be getting well over a week of charge if your WhisperNet is kept off.


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

BTW, I talked (via email) to this company re:  Kindle Batteries.  I have this bookmarked in case I need one.  You can get overnight delivery is needed.  $22 for K! battery, $25 for K2 battery.  I asked if I should buy before the battery goes out and they said no.  Wait.  Uncharged batteries have a shelf life.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> I leave my K2 in its charger every night. My husband the Geek says a rechargeable battery won't last forever, and wants to know how I get a new one when my batter quits. I asked him if there's any way to prolong the life of the battery and he said to let it drain down to almost nothing once in awhile before recharging it.
> 
> I'm going to try leaving my K2 out of its charger for a night or two until the bars go down to 1. Can't hurt, I guess.
> 
> Question: Has anyone here owned a K long enough for the battery to stop working?


I've had mine for just over a year. I use it every day, anywhere from 1 to 4 hours, and only plug it in for a charge about every 10 days or so. I could probably let it go even longer. I don't use whispernet very often, but I'll charge more often when I do.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I've had my kindle 2 for about a year and a month now and have no signs of lower battery life.

However, you don't want to charge  your kindle every night if you're trying to maximize battery life. Even more importantly you don't want to store your battery when its empty.  Some kinds of batteries wear by cycling (discharging and recharging), kindles use lithium ion which are always wearing but wear faster at the edges of charge. So they wear fastest at empty and full, and wear slower when in between the two. 

Every once in a while you may want to discharge it completely and then recharge it completely to reset the battery gauge on the screen, but you don't need to do that very often at all.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> I'm going to try leaving my K2 out of its charger for a night or two until the bars go down to 1. Can't hurt, I guess.


That's what I do with my mobile phone. Don't know about Kindle though.


----------

